# Mr. Whoopie (GTA: Vice City, PC)



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, I'm almost in control of the entire city now. I own The Pole Position strip club, The Malibu night club, The Porno Film Studio (don't remember the name of it), Kauffman's Cabs, The Cherry Popper Ice Cream Factory, as well as Vincetti Estate; and have completed the asset missions for all of them except for The Pole Position (I don't think it has one?) and The Cherry Popper. I'm in the process of trying to complete the "Distribution," mission to accquire assets from The Cherry Popper. 

This mission consists of selling Cherry Popper Ice Cream from my Mr. Whoopie truck. It shouldn't be too hard. So, anyway, I've found customers on Ocean Beach, as well as Washington Beach, and proceeded to sell the Cherry Poppers, I'm being a perfectly law abiding citizen, but the cops keep giving me a "Wanted" level for no reason. I'm even going slow and staying on the road, neither of which they usually care about. So what am I supposed to do?!!  Do I need a seller's liscense or something? 

Also, it would be helpful if someone could tell me all of the properties you can buy in the game.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Because it's not really 'ice cream' that you're selling.... 

Search with Google for a walkthrough or map, there's tons of them...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

www.gamewinners.com


----------



## phatmattrat (Dec 9, 2003)

Pay attention when you first get into the truck and let it tell you about it. It will tell you 2 important things:

_1. Don't sell in a gang area. Gangs in the area might not like you doing business in their area and will try to take you out.

2. Cops will catch onto you if you make too many transactions. _

My advice for number 2 is make one or 2 sales and move onto another area, do it again there and move on again and etcetera, etcetera.


----------



## mekid21 (Jan 23, 2004)

theres alot of buyers by the military base but if an army guy sees you your as good as dead.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Heh..... Saw that name, & first thing I thought of was "Phineas J. Whoopie" from the "Tennessee Tuxedo" cartoon series


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

The trick is to sell to a few people, until you get 1 wanted star, then drive off until it disappears, then sell again. It will take about 15 minutes, and may seem monotenous, but hey, there are much more annoying things in that game (the damn police missions as an example) ....


----------



## Normal_crimi (Jan 23, 2003)

For the Pole Position, go to the back room and view the "exotic" dancer 100* times or view her for a couple of minutes untill it says that you have completed the asset.

*not really that figure


----------



## defunct (Sep 1, 2003)

take the icecream van to the footpath by the beach wall its the easiest place to complete this mission. Keep going up and down the sidewalk and as tdi said move a bit when you get a one star. Cos youre on the sidwalk you only have cops on foot chasing you so its low but easy to complete this way.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I went to the docks to do this mission...there's tons of junkies there, and just in case you're careless, and get 2 or more stars, there's a pay'n'spray right there.


----------

